# WCF: Los Angeles Lakers (0) vs. San Antonio Spurs (0) [Game 1]



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/8togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALSA1.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Keys to winning are tempo and closing out on the 3 point shooters. We need to force the style of our tempo and tire out this older Spurs team with our ball movement and athleticism.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't ****ing wait for Game 1! Let's get it done, boys!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

is ariza playing? i think he's key to stopping manu


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

If we stop the 3 point shooters, especially Bowen from the corners we we'll be good. I'm a little worried about game 1 since Ariza probably won't play in this game, cause there'll be miss match I guess. 

Duncan should be thrown double team at him, Pau and Lamar can do it down low. Giniobli, I think no worries, Mr.Bryant will take him, I think. Fisher should do what he've done to Williams and he can stop Parker as well. 

If we give up the three pointers from the corners, we would be in a bad shape. 


That's just my opinion.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Rebound Rebound Rebound!!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

On a side note, Bynum is going under the knife today. Lets hope they dont find anything serious.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Ariza guarding Manu would be clutch.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Let's do this!!!

I'm so freaking pumped, I don't know what to do with myself. I guess I'll go study until tipoff (3:00 AM); I have a ****ing exam on Friday :/.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All of you who don't have avatars...go use one! 

One thing I'm afraid about is giving up wide open 3's to this team. Ginobili, Finley, Horry, Udoka, and especially Bowen are ALWAYS open against the Lakers, and usually, hit those shots. We need to let Gasol guard Duncan one-on-one to start and see how it goes. Only double-team Duncan if absolutely needed!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> All of you who don't have avatars...go use one!


Amen to that, brother.

Use the Laker avatar fellas.

Go Lakers! This is the series I believe Odom will shine. He can pick anyone off the dribble, and score at will.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I've not had an avatar since forever. What if I choose one today and jinx the whole thing? That's the same reason why I'm afraid to put a Purple/Yellow "8" in my signature as well.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> I've not had an avatar since forever. What if I choose one today and jinx the whole thing? That's the same reason why I'm afraid to put a Purple/Yellow "8" in my signature as well.


Don't worry; you can put the blame on me.

But go choose an avatar! There's two of Kobe, one of Fisher, Odom, Sasha, Gasol, Bynum. And there's plenty old school ones (Magic Johnson, Jerry West, Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, George Mikan).



Plus, that way, you can make Eternal and I feel even more great about ourselves since we made the avatars. :yay:


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

how do you use avatars?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^go to "User CP" at top of page. click it. left side of screen it will say something like "Edit Avater". Choose from there.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree with 2 thing said above to me are the keys.

Against the Honrets the Spurs only had to be concerned with guarding 1 big offensively as far creating wise Chandler only hung out near the basket andultimately because of this as the series went on it became their downfall because the defense closed in around Paul.

With us Odom will have a mismatch no matter who's on the floor he's simply too agile for any of the Spurs bigs including Duncan. With the attention paid to Gasol and Kobe he should thrive and become a huge difference maker for us this series. 

And playing Duncan man up is a must, we have to play junk Defense with our other big keeping Parker outta the lane and have to risk giving up numbers to Duncan. If we double too often it'll open their 3 pt shooting and we'll be sunk.

And lastly our bench needs to come in and run, run, run,push tempo and run the older Spurs.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> ^go to "User CP" at top of page. click it. left side of screen it will say something like "Edit Avater". Choose from there.


And if you're looking at the retired players, make sure you actually go to "Retired Players" and not "Historical Avatars" or whatever as those are old, don't look as good, and should be gone in the near future.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's kick the Spurs down for good. Make them blow the semi-dynasty up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Let's kick the Spurs down for good. Make them blow the semi-dynasty up.


Their core will still be there, so they won't be entirely blown up. But you have to figure they'll try to get younger.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Their core will still be there, so they won't be entirely blown up. But you have to figure they'll try to get younger.


Not the team, their window. A thorough *** whooping would help acheive that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Not the team, their window. A thorough *** whooping would help acheive that.


Ah, okay.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So freaking lame that I have class during the game. Normally because of the time difference, I can at least catch the second half of the game. But now with it starting at six I'm completely screwed.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So freaking lame that I have class during the game. Normally because of the time difference, I can at least catch the second half of the game. But now with it starting at six I'm completely screwed.


Damn, that's a *****!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll be missing the first half because of practice but I should be able to watch midway through the third and on. GO Lakers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So freaking lame that I have class during the game. Normally because of the time difference, I can at least catch the second half of the game. But now with it starting at six I'm completely screwed.


**** night classes.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lakers in 7


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So freaking lame that I have class during the game. Normally because of the time difference, I can at least catch the second half of the game. But now with it starting at six I'm completely screwed.


Ditch?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am going to miss the whole game due to I have to take my son to a 'Go Diego Go' concert thing. I cannot believe I am missing the Lakers game. I have not missed a game in years.... :S

Concert starts at 7 pm, game is at 9 pm. Think I can make it? It is about 20 minutes from here and the show lasts about an hour and a half.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

What is it with these Laker fans?! I can't watch because I care about my education. I can't watch because I love my son. What's going on here? It's the playoffs.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> Ditch?


God I wish. Exam prep tonight, so got to go. Maybe I can get out early. :azdaja:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Dominate24/7 said:


> What is it with these Laker fans?! I can't watch because I care about my education. I can't watch because I love my son. What's going on here? It's the playoffs.


I never miss Lakers games. Unfortunately, this is once in a lifetime thing for my son.... and family comes first.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, I'm just messin' with you. I hope your son has a good time.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dominate24/7 said:


> What is it with these Laker fans?! I can't watch because I care about my education. I can't watch because I love my son. What's going on here? It's the playoffs.


:rofl:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> So freaking lame that I have class during the game. Normally because of the time difference, I can at least catch the second half of the game. But now with it starting at six I'm completely screwed.


Skip the class. 

Take notes from your class-fellow, mate!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> I never miss Lakers games. Unfortunately, this is once in a lifetime thing for my son.... and family comes first.


Family is important. Basketball in the end, is just a game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Steez said:


> I am going to miss the whole game due to I have to take my son to a 'Go Diego Go' concert thing. I cannot believe I am missing the Lakers game. I have not missed a game in years.... :S
> 
> Concert starts at 7 pm, game is at 9 pm. Think I can make it? It is about 20 minutes from here and the show lasts about an hour and a half.


If the concert starts at 7 p.m., and takes an hour and a half, and it takes 20 minutes to get back home, shouldn't you be back home by 8:50? Game probably won't start until about 9:05 (keep in mind, folks, I'm talking about Eastern Time, so that not all of you start getting confused).

Unless there's some traffic getting out of the concert (which I would assume there might be a little), you should still be able to get back in time for the beginning of the game or at least half of the first quarter.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Steez said:


> I am going to miss the whole game due to I have to take my son to a 'Go Diego Go' concert thing. I cannot believe I am missing the Lakers game. I have not missed a game in years.... :S
> 
> Concert starts at 7 pm, game is at 9 pm. Think I can make it? It is about 20 minutes from here and the show lasts about an hour and a half.


Good decision, that can only help our karma.

Meanwhile, here are some goodies to enjoy.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Do you guys think that it's better to make Lamar guard Bowen, or Rad? Who's better? 


BTW, I've to rest at least 3 hours now cause it's 1AM right here. LOL. Can't mess my Lakers game!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe will probably guard Bowen, while Radman guards Finley/Manu (though I'd rather have Odom guard them, and have Radmanovic go at Oberto who shouldn't do too much in this series).


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have plenty of weapons, put Kobe on Ginobili. A few years ago, I would say stick him on Bowen since you need to rest your only offensive option. Put Radmanovic on Bruce because Odom sags off of spot up shooting role players, much like Kobe does. That and Vlad sucks against penetration, something Bowen won't do. Plant Odom on Oberto since he has the versatility to guard bigs away from the basket, yet it doesn't take him out of rebounding position. He will also need to be in position to help weakside since Parker will blow by Fisher and Farmar all series. Having Ariza contribute even 10-15 minutes of sound defense would help so much. On fox sports, a reporter stated that a Lakers assistant labeled Ariza "our secret weapon" for the series. We'll see..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We have plenty of weapons, put Kobe on Ginobili. A few years ago, I would say stick him on Bowen since you need to rest your only offensive option. Put Radmanovic on Bruce because Odom sags off of spot up shooting role players, much like Kobe does. That and Vlad sucks against penetration, something Bowen won't do. Plant Odom on Oberto since he has the versatility to guard bigs away from the basket, yet it doesn't take him out of rebounding position. He will also need to be in position to help weakside since Parker will blow by Fisher and Farmar all series. Having Ariza contribute even 10-15 minutes of sound defense would help so much. On fox sports, a reporter stated that a Lakers assistant labeled Ariza "our secret weapon" for the series. We'll see..


good point about radman. you were trying to be a little nice with him though, just say it, he's horrible on D. we really need our "secret weapon" for this series.

as for parker blowing pass fisher... i'm pretty confident about our pick n roll defense. as long as we execute the way we did against the jazz, we'll be fine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, ESPN just reported that Ariza is supposedly the "secret weapon" but that Phil Jackson won't decide if he'll be on the active roster until right before tip off.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I think Turiaf is a key to this series...


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Cris said:


> I think Turiaf is a key to this series...


cheerleading can only take you so far...



haha jp turiaf is the man his defense on duncan is key to our success


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DANNY said:


> cheerleading can only take you so far...
> 
> 
> 
> haha jp turiaf is the man his defense on duncan is key to our success


well if it HS football, a quick glance at the captain of the cheer team can give a QB some much needed inspiration. :groucho:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

We should put Kobe on Manu, VRad on Bowen and Lamar on Oberto. Vrad wont have to do much to guard Bowen and his length might mess with Bowen's shot. We need lamar to be down Low, and oberto wont take advantage of the size differential. We need Kobe and his MVP defense on manu to slow him down. Stop Manu, you stop the Spurs.

I hope Ariza is ready for this series. It would really be nice to have someone share the load of Manu


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

HERE WE GOO!!!!!!!!!!

We realllly need to win these first 2 games at home. lets do this guys!!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I'm here, filled with a couple of energy drinks and frantically searching for a proper stream.

BEAT SA! corny, I know


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

if kobe guards manu, pop will let manu go full throttle the whole game. he'll wear kobe out. we don't have an answer for manu or tony. im scared.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jesus Christ... lets play some D.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, that's not the best of starts...:/


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Please make your Free-Throw.... They are FREE!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WTF fisher?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Block City on Duncan.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Stop Shooting Fisher...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish is playing like a moron tonight. I never thought I'd say this during these Playoffs, but thank God for Radman.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

What's with the crowd? It feels like the guys are playing at an open practice. No noise?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Not much to cheer about when you don't play defense and you shoot 23 foot Jump Shots in transition.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe needs to get going...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn it, have we had a problem with these open 3 pointers since forever or what.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Famer makes a SHOT I REPEAT FARMAR MAKES A SHOT!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh man... Machine rimmed out


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Did he just hit a three! WOW!


----------



## [Myst.] (Feb 27, 2008)

Kobe's scoreless and we're only down by 3! Thank you, Radman!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, that's how they have to play for the rest of the game! 

They can't let the Spurs dictate the tempo, because I doubt we have a chance of beating them if held under 100 points or so. 

Go LA!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

MAchine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

And 1!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Ronny!!! BEAST!


----------



## Imdaman (Nov 29, 2006)

Turiaf with the nice put back!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Turiaf really showing up early... Like I said.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Can we get the freaking rebound?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Meh.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

When your man shoots a long jumper, don't go running off down the court. That's what happens.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

David Beckham with the Lakers shirt... Looking good Mr. Beckham.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

We're really not on point on D. Kobe's let Bowen shoot a couple corner threes. for god's sakes, that's all he does! then he leaves Jordan out to dry and Parker sinks a jumper. then he lets Tony get yet another offensive rebound. fisher playing like crap too. our back-court's gotta step up


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on Kobe, what the hell are you doing. Start shooting the damn ball!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

meh, we played pretty bad, but it was great to see Jordan, Ronny and Vlad play well. I did not enjoy seeing Parker get anywhere he wanted and Kobe being held to 2 pts, but that was kinda his own doing.

Who else thinks kobe will score 30 in the 2nd half?

edit: and Lamar, seriously? WTF?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Well that was a lousy half. Odom and Kobe need to snap out of it.

p.s.: the crowd is just sad tonight. I mean I know the Lakers haven't been playing the prettiest basketball, but they are the HOME team the last time I checked. It wouldn't hurt if they cheered a bit for crying out loud. *thinking ESA crowd*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We really need to pick it up


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Move the games back to the Great Western Forum. Get some real fans in the joint.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I read somewhere that courtside tickets were $3300... if I had that kind of money to spend on some basketball tickets, I'd probably be too bored in my life to cheer for the team I'm watching play, too.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Plastic Man said:


> I read somewhere that courtside tickets were $3300... if I had that kind of money to spend on some basketball tickets, I'd probably be too bored in my life to cheer for the team I'm watching play, too.


It was on TNT, they showed the ticket. That's face value too... resell those today and they are worth probably closer to $5000


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Who's had 5 days off is what I'm wondering at this point...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Honestly, wtf are we doing?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Alright Parker, you little *****. Nice flop. **** these flopping ****ers. **** this game. Suck it up you ****ing pussies.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wow, this is horrible basketball by the Lakers. I don't recall the last time they've played so poorly.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is seriously some ridiculous bull****. Why are we cowering down? I promise you that the Spurs are not this good. They are really not. I'm really beginning to question Gasol considering he is showing the testicular fortitude of Kwame Brown. I am so pissed right now.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Wake the **** up, Lakers! This is not over yet!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** this ****. Everybody is scared and Kobe wont do anything but shoot jumpers.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

God damn, Pop is a fantastic coach.. 4-0 run and an immediate timeout. 

Phil of course, not calling timeouts and playing his mindgames.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, let's make a rally and get this deficit down!!! GO LA!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

MAchine!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Just keep chiping away.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

How the hell did that go in?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

14-0 run... unbelievable.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

hahaha!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

This is incredible... where was this fire and flare at the beginning? I hope it was only some rust because of the layoff.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe is insane


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our D drives me to insanity


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe and Gasol pulling the Laker cart forward.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

**** yeah


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Anyone else impressed with Sasha's D on Manu?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil :lol:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish and Odom have completely disappeared.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

In with the bull**** calls


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Why the hell is Gasol still out!?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

MVP mother****ers


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, Lakers do this!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn, Bowen with another three... momentum killer.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Fish is cold.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Come on, play some D!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If everybody brings this, we clean these ****ers out. You guys know that. We have played like absolute garbage and tie ball game.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Tied game!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

5 on Bowen and penalty mode for the Spurs. Kobe needs to drive to the rack on every single possesion from here on out.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Kobe ****ing Bryant, mother****ers!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Terrible call. The ball was knocked out of Duncan's hands.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

duncan is the whiniest **** i have ever seen


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> duncan is the whiniest **** i have ever seen


Are you kidding me? That was an absolutely horrendous call.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Timmay!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Mvp!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Lakers retake the lead with 20 seconds left.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

4 Point Lead!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother**** yes


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

It's over. Two position game.


----------



## redplaya13 (Jun 18, 2007)

What a comeback!


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks you Sasha!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Machine!!! Where's the guy who was bashing him in that thread now .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

damn it feels so good


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Even when we play kinda garbage we can win over the Spurs! 


Damn, Duncan was on fire! 

Cograts guys.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Awesome game! It's great to see that the Lakers can beat the Spurs and not score over 100 points. 

Will the people of TNT please stop saying that Sasha is the self-proclaimed Machine? He is THE Machine!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

We're incredibly fortunate. Got a couple bounces and a couple calls. But that didn't acount for the Spurs not being able to score after the 5 minute mark of the 3rd quarter. 

Great win, should do wonders for our confidence.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

What an amazing victory! Kobe really stepped it up in the second half and somehow pulled out a win being down by 20 mid 3rd.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I can't believe we ****ing won this game... wow, talk about a major chokejob by the Spurs; 34 points in the 2nd half.

Sasha, Kobe and Gasol the MVPs; Odom and Fish had better show up on Friday!

GO LAKERS! I'm so ****ing pleased right about now!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Hopefully Odom and Fisher pick it up for us next game, and not struggle throughout the game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe mother****ing Bryant


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we're gonna get the ring fellas, this is a title winning effort, this is how titles are won.

Ugly game wins are title type wins. 

Kobe was spectacular in the 2nd half.

We're gonna miss him when he's gone. 

Spurs blew their chance tonight. 

Sasha Vujacic was a big key in the game his defense on Manu was outstanding


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Where are all the Fisher jockers with their thread bumping?

Odom played like garbage. Not dominating Oberto is pathetic.

Phil needs to keep Radman in when he is hot.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Where are all the Fisher jockers with their thread bumping?
> 
> Odom played like garbage. Not dominating Oberto is pathetic.
> 
> Phil needs to keep Radman in when he is hot.


Agreed!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Spurs are an old team they don't play with the energy all the time. Even Duncan as strong as he was, sorta fizzled against Pau's defense late.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fisher played like crap. Really really bad. Odom played soft. But Lakers won ugly.


----------



## Scooby (Oct 8, 2007)

But the bench was a great factor, besides Kobe, Pau and Radman.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

PJ does funny things with Radman, he was playing outstanding and then poof PJ sits him. Sasha is valuable though because he plays great defense and can shoot it more consistently.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

dp


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Thanks you Sasha!


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

kobe bean bryant



i love you


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

btw how much do you think ariza will help next game if he does play?
he hasnt played in 3 months. i know his d will be there but offensively is it worth giving him 4-10 minutes??


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I loved reading the posts starting around 730 local time and seeing the big run by the Lakers in your posts! It was entertaining stuff, and all very true. 

I finally accepted earlier this season that a Lakers team can come back when you think there is no chance in hell. I had my inner though in the 3rd when it got to around an eighteen point deficit that the game was over for any other team BUT the Lakers. Obviously I'm not saying they always pull it out, but they can come back better than any other team in the NBA period.

This comeback was on a much higher level. THIS isn't like our huge comeback against the Mavs in a reg season game(couple years back). THIS is down 20 with about 1/2 the 3rd quarter gone againt the champion Spurs, in the WCF. That my friends does not happen. I saw Jazzy say it earlier...its games like these that win championships. We might not go all the way but championship teams wins games like these. Truthfully the same thing could be said about the Spurs with game 1 against the Suns and game 7 against NO.

Hell of a win to say the least.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

¹²³ said:


>


Seeing Sasha playing in the SPL was the highlight of my life!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Is that SPL or NJB? The Machine has come a long way since then.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That is the SPL in longbeach. Bynum, Farmer. Were there too. This was Sasha's 3rd year there. I believe.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

PJ had some good **** to say about sasha's D

it really speaks volume of how well sasha played today


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DANNY said:


> PJ had some good **** to say about sasha's D
> 
> it really speaks volume of how well sasha played today


What did he say?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

any vid of sasha getting elbowed by bowen?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Damn..what a stressful and ugly win, but I'll take it! 
Glad to see the boys come up from a 20 point deficit to win the game.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what an amazing comeback I tell you the spurs will not recover from this they had us on the ropes but somehow we recovered to win a great victory for the lakers


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

DANNY said:


> PJ had some good **** to say about sasha's D
> 
> it really speaks volume of how well sasha played today


Sa Vu baby, Sa Vu! :yay:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

knicksfan89 said:


> what an amazing comeback I tell you the spurs will not recover from this they had us on the ropes but somehow we recovered to win a great victory for the lakers



It is just one game, and since it was home.. we probably should have won anyways.. we just gotta keep that intensity up and let Kobe be Kobe instead of letting Kobe be Kobe in the second half haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a hell of a game! When we got down 20, I almost gave up hope, but I just knew Kobe would turn it on. That guy is ****ing incredible (and that may be the understatement of the year). Sasha's defense was awesome - more and more, he's deserving every little bit of his nickname. While Odom had a bad game, he came up big in the last few moments of the game, hitting a couple of big free throws, as well as the layup that tied it at 81. I was so ecstatic to see Radmanovic go 5/5 (albeit all in the 1st quarter) and Farmar have a decent game. I think he scored more points in this game than the entire Utah series.

Gasol was HUGE in the 2nd half, which was great to see. We need to figure out a way to stop Duncan, though. And we can't let leads get that big again, especially in San Antonio.

Anyway, this is the **** that championship teams are ****ing made of! 1 down, 3 to go! We'll see you Friday night!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

BH & I have decided that we (along with his roommate and my cousin) guided the Lakers to victory, by the way.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

^BullS...that was me! This is my world! You and the Lakers just live in it to amuse me!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Baz is right.. Me and roomie were about to turn it off until we decided one last idea.. we put the hugest dips we have ever put in of nasty Husky wintergreen.. and it worked!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ugh....chew?!?I smoke and think thats gross


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

So BH and Basel you guys are actual friends outside of these forums?


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

Todays game was amazing i cant believe the lakers came back from 20 down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So BH and Basel you guys are actual friends outside of these forums?


False.

BH and his roommate did the tobacco chewing - my cousin and I guaranteed victory when they got down 20.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Incredible win! We were fortunate not to be down by 20 in the first half...with Kobe, Fish and Odom AWOL. Good to see Farmar contribute off the bench again, which should boost his confidence. I thought we over-passed a lot before the comeback, resulting in several TOs. Odom should be taking Alberto to the cleaners on offense. Gasol is much quicker than Duncan or Thomas and should be driving to the hoop more. Fish will come back in game 2. Great defensive job by Sasha on Ginobili...although Ginobili was not 100%, due to a finger injury. Let's hope we play for 4 quarters in game 2...not just 1 1/2.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

oberto only played 12 minutes last night, if you hadn't noticed. i think he played most of the first quarter, and that was basically it.

and gasol isn't that much quicker than duncan.... he was blocked a few times, even when he caught tim with a surprising quick move. tim duncan is an excellent defender.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Where are all the Fisher jockers with their thread bumping?
> 
> Odom played like garbage. Not dominating Oberto is pathetic.
> 
> Phil needs to keep Radman in when he is hot.



where's DaRizzle?

thank god we have Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The usual Fisher haters that have been in hiding for the last few weeks, can finally emerge! They have been savoring and waiting patiently for the moment in which they can come out from under the rock and point out that Fisher had a bad game.

So typical, yet nothing about his performance during Utah series.

:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> So BH and Basel you guys are actual friends outside of these forums?


False. No one is friends Basel in real life. We are all he has. :biggrin:


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The usual Fisher haters that have been in hiding for the last few weeks, can finally emerge! They have been savoring and waiting patiently for the moment in which they can come out from under the rock and point out that Fisher had a bad game.
> 
> So typical, yet nothing about his performance during Utah series.
> 
> :lol:


i for one have always been pro Fisher, he will always have a special place in my heart because of a certain shot he made with 0.4 on the clock which in turn earn me some bragging rights over one of my good friends and also gave me a few hundred bucks of his hard earned money...


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> False. No one is friends Basel in real life. We are all he has. :biggrin:


LOL. It's funny cuz it's true. How else does somebody get to become Community moderator and have 1,000s of posts? :biggrin:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Anyone else see this dirty play by Bowen on the Machine?

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1IwnBDHcxA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/W1IwnBDHcxA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## L.A. Guy (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ Lol, ya I remember that play, it could have been called an offensive foul, but the look on Sashas face at the end was priceless. I thought Sasha was going to cry.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

not sure if htat was a dirty play or sasha flopping.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Sasha does flop on these plays a lot, so I can't really tell the difference between a legitimate hit and his flopping anymore.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah it did look like he was going to cry. =P


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

We need a closer angle to make a proper call on it. Sasha may have flopped but he did stay on the floor for quite a while and we do know Bowen's reputation for cheap shots.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

when i watch machine play, i love his intensity,

but honestly

if you look at it from the other side, he is the biggest b****, he flops all the time, crys to refs, and when he gets the calls, never misses a free throw

all in all, i love it, but he reminds me of raja bell to a certain degree


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> False. No one is friends Basel in real life. We are all he has. :biggrin:





Dominate24/7 said:


> LOL. It's funny cuz it's true. How else does somebody get to become Community moderator and have 1,000s of posts? :biggrin:


Haters! I do post a lot on the weekdays, though, because I'm out here for school. I go home on the weekends and don't ever post nearly as much. 

Once summer comes and I'm done with school in June, my posting will go way, way down until I get back out here for my final year of school. In the mean time, you all should enjoy my posts! :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> where's DaRizzle?
> 
> thank god we have Kobe.


you are sad

..please notice I was edited KennethTo...use your imagination


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

doubled


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Dominate24/7 said:


> LOL. It's funny cuz it's true. How else does somebody get to become Community moderator and have 1,000s of posts? :biggrin:


Baz = ownded!

He has nearly doubled my posts and I've been here for two years longer.:laugh: I kid you Basel. Like Kobe, everyone will see the light when you're gone. Still can't get over that second half performance... Bruce Bowen is a piece of ****, whether that was a Sasha flop or not.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Baz = ownded!
> 
> He has nearly doubled my posts and I've been here for two years longer.:laugh: I kid you Basel. Like Kobe, everyone will see the light when you're gone. Still can't get over that second half performance... Bruce Bowen is a piece of ****, whether that was a Sasha flop or not.


Damn right!


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> The usual Fisher haters that have been in hiding for the last few weeks, can finally emerge! They have been savoring and waiting patiently for the moment in which they can come out from under the rock and point out that Fisher had a bad game.
> 
> *So typical, yet nothing about his performance during Utah series.*
> 
> :lol:


Wrong. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/402297-sasha-vujacic-has-been-great.html



> Fisher on the other hand is doing things he never did consistently in the regular season. His help defense was incredible against Utah; he was constantly getting his hands on balls and causing turnovers. And of course he has shot the ball exceptionally well.


Mediocre players are capable of playing well for periods of time. And when they do I have no problem making note of it as shown above. 

However some people want to base the players whole value on those few games and then rub it in the face of people who criticize the player and tell them how wrong they were.

But it appears as though some Fisher jockers are being silent, care to criticize them for "hiding?"


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> Haters! I do post a lot on the weekdays, though, because I'm out here for school. I go home on the weekends and don't ever post nearly as much.
> 
> Once summer comes and I'm done with school in June, my posting will go way, way down until I get back out here for my final year of school. In the mean time, you all should enjoy my posts! :biggrin:


:biggrin:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Mediocre players are capable of playing well for periods of time. And when they do I have no problem making note of it as shown above.
> 
> However some people want to base the players whole value on those few games and then rub it in the face of people who criticize the player and tell them how wrong they were.
> 
> But it appears as though some Fisher jockers are being silent, care to criticize them for "hiding?"



WTF? Fish has been a constant all season long. He had like one stretch where he couldn't find his shot, but he still managed to shoot 40% from beyond the arc and 88% from the line. That, along with bringing overall stability and leadership to the locker room is what he was brought here to do and he has done EXACTLY that. He wasn't brought in to be a defensive stopper, though if it wasn't for his defense in the Utah series, there's virtually no way we could have won.

So people want to base Fisher's value on a "few games", yet you wanna base it on ONE game? GTFO. Fish has been excellent overall throughout the play-offs, and I'm sure he'll bounce back.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Wrong.
> 
> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-angeles-lakers/402297-sasha-vujacic-has-been-great.html
> 
> ...


I actually wasn't referring to you. But your post was pleasant to read. 

Ironically, much of what you said about Fisher he has been doing during the majority of the season. He had a slump before the playoffs, but everyone not named Kobe has had up's and downs this season. If you want to talk about past years, he's never been a lock down defender, but he has defiantly always been someone to count on in the post season. I assume your old enough to have watched Fisher's prime years with the Lakers, or would you say he had no influence during this years either? 

Lets forget about what Derek brings on the court, and focus on what he brought to the locker room to a team that was close to collapsing this off season. I believe Kobe is playing the way he is because Fisher is here. Fisher is a leader by example, and when it was just Kobe and Odom.. There was no one here for Kobe to learn that role from. Kobe has been amazing at everyone but the role he has mastered this year, and I think a lot of that is due to the respect and friendship he shares with Fisher. 

Fisher might not be a stat machine, but he has been huge in this seasons turnaround.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> you are sad
> 
> ..please notice I was edited KennethTo...use your imagination


..says the guy that does thread bumping and brings up Fisher up in any random thread I post on.

Note that I never brought up your name initially in any thread, it's always you that trolls around harassing me because I don't like the Fisher signing. If you can't handle being called out, don't do yourself every other day.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

The closest analogy I can give for you darizz, is a little kid that gets into an argument and then goes about making pesky little snippets and pranks in retribution. All along saying it's just a joke, but when someone does the same back, you cry.

This isn't just the Laker board, it's you posting on random threads I respond to about Critt in the Grizz board where I don't mention Laker players at all, and you latch along like annoying gnat bothering me.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Silk D said:


> WTF? Fish has been a constant all season long. He had like one stretch where he couldn't find his shot, but he still managed to shoot 40% from beyond the arc and 88% from the line. That, along with bringing overall stability and leadership to the locker room is what he was brought here to do and he has done EXACTLY that. He wasn't brought in to be a defensive stopper, though if it wasn't for his defense in the Utah series, there's virtually no way we could have won.
> 
> So people want to base Fisher's value on a "few games", yet you wanna base it on ONE game? GTFO. Fish has been excellent overall throughout the play-offs, and I'm sure he'll bounce back.


Fisher on the season played better than I thought he would. I have said that before and I will continue to praise him when he plays well.

My post was sarcastically pointing out that there are some people here who like to bump old threads after a player does well for a short period and then don't do anything when that same player does poorly for the same amount of time.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> ..says the guy that does thread bumping and brings up Fisher up in any random thread I post on.
> 
> Note that I never brought up your name initially in any thread, it's always you that trolls around harassing me because *I don't like the Fisher signing.* If you can't handle being called out, don't do yourself every other day.



Yeah...THAT is what we all really have a problem with...right. How about you repeat what you actually said about Fisher.

Please "call me out" all you want...Its amusing 

I like your attitude, i can feel the hate! :biggrin:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

KennethTo said:


> you latch along like annoying gnat bothering me.


Looks like Im doing a good job...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

On to the game....
(Knock on wood) I think there is a good chance for a blowout tonight. I just have that feeling. We were playing sloppy/rusty in that first half of game one. Sasha's D was great and I totally expect him to keep it up. We were finally getting a hand in the face of almost every shot. Oh yeah, Kobe wont have 2pts in the first half again..I know these arent the best of arguments but I havent had a cup of coffee yet. Im actually asleep right now.

Go Lakers


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I actually wasn't referring to you. But your post was pleasant to read.


Well you did say haters with an "s" which implies you were referring to more than just kennethto.



> Ironically, much of what you said about Fisher he has been doing during the majority of the season. He had a slump before the playoffs, but everyone not named Kobe has had up's and downs this season.


I have said that Fisher shot the ball better than I thought he would. What he had been doing differently against the Jazz was playing defense



> If you want to talk about past years, he's never been a lock down defender, but he has defiantly always been someone to count on in the post season. I assume your old enough to have watched Fisher's prime years with the Lakers, or would you say he had no influence during this years either?


I was not really referring to the past. The point of my post was to point out in jest that the people who will bump a thread when Fisher has one good series to rub it in someone's face won't comment when he plays poorly. 



> Lets forget about what Derek brings on the court, and focus on what he brought to the locker room to a team that was close to collapsing this off season. I believe Kobe is playing the way he is because Fisher is here. Fisher is a leader by example, and when it was just Kobe and Odom.. There was no one here for Kobe to learn that role from. Kobe has been amazing at everyone but the role he has mastered this year, and I think a lot of that is due to the respect and friendship he shares with Fisher.


I never said Fisher was a bad guy or a bad teammate. But really what you said is no defense of his poor play. We could get those same things from him whether he played big minutes or not.



> Fisher might not be a stat machine, but he has been huge in this seasons turnaround.


I would say it had a lot more to do with Pau and Bynum.


----------

